# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Msi p55a-gd65,h55m-e33 đỉnh cấp game thủ

## dungthinh225

MSI P55A-GD65,H55M-E33 ĐỈNH CẤP GAME THỦ


​ Bạn là dân IT, đồ họa hay một game thủ, yếu tố giúp bạn thành công ngay từ bước đầu đó là một bộ máy phải đáp ứng được nhu cầu công việc của bạn. Với 2 dòng Mainboard của MSI P55A-GD65 và H55M-E33, đích đến của bạn sẽ không còn xa nữa. Chúng ta hãy cùng trải nghiệm các tình năng của nó nhé!
Tính năng nổi trội của cả hai dòng mainboad này là công nghệ ép xung Clock dễ dàng và nhanh chóng chỉ trong 1s, hệ thống tản nhiệt hiện đại và tiết kiệm điện năng.

*>>>>>>>>>>>>Ở dòng mainboad P55A-GD65<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*
Với series P55 mới, MSI đưa ra thiết kế mới mang tên Xtreme Speed, bao gồm DrMOS, SuperPipe và OC Genie.



 OC Genie
• Nhấn nút để ép xung chỉ trong 1 giây
Phát minh nguyên bản của MSI, một loại chip ép xung hoàn toàn tự động và rất thông minh
Nó sẽ tự động tìm ra thông số tối ưu nhất cho hệ thống riêng của bạn

Ưu điểm • Cao hơn 300% so với Turbo Boost • Ép xung cả 4 lõi nhờ xung nhịp gốc và hệ số nhân với OC Genie • Turbo Boost thực tế chỉ ép xung chút ít với hệ số nhân * Để kích hoạt OC Genie, chúng tôi khuyến cáo bạn nên sử dụng các bộ nhớ XMP loại 1.65v

mới và tản nhiệt CPU có chất lượng cao
 SuperPipe



Superpipe chính là ống dẫn cực dày đường kính 8mm, được MSI tuyên bố rằng dày hơn 60% so với ông dẫn nhiệt truền thống và là ống dẫn nhiệt dày nhất cho bo mạch chủ. MSI khẳng định Superpipe giúp giảm nhiệt độ bo mạch chủ xuống hơn 50oC so với các giải pháp thông thường.
• Giảm nhiệt xuống mức 50°C Những ống dẫn nhiệt có đường kính dày 8mm Gia tăng hiệu năng tản nhiệt đến hơn 56% so với các loại ống dẫn nhiệt phổ thông. • Những tiện ích 1. Ống dẫn nhiệt dày 8mm 2. Dày hơn những ống dẫn nhiệt phổ thông đến 60% 3. 3/ Sử dụng ống dẫn nhiệt dày trên bo mạch chủ
*
.>>>DrMOS<<<*
- Cảm biến DrMOS 1 pha > Cảm biến MOSFET 4 pha

​ Những tụ điện dành cho server 3 trong 1, nhanh hơn cuộn cảm MOSFET đến 400%
Mang đến khả năng tiết kiệm điện cùng hiệu năng hoạt động tuyệt vời.

Những tiện ích

1. Hiệu suất cao: tăng đến 96%
2. Tăng hiệu suất: +38,3%
3. Điện năng thất thoát thấp: -4.01W (tiết kiệm tối đa đến 64%)
P55A-GD65 được đi kèm thành phần điện năng DrMOS độc đáo của MSI, khác với các Mosfet thông thường ở thiết kế 3 trong 1 với Driver IC, MOSFET đầu, Mosfet cuối được đóng gói chung. Nhờ vào thiết kế 3 trong 1 này, khoảng cách truyền giữa các thành phần sẽ thấp hơn, nhiễu điện năng được giảm thiểu và cũng giảm bớt năng lượng hao phí.
*
.>>>APS<<<*



APS là chuyển mạch pha tích cực (Active Phase Switching), là chức năng hoàn chỉnh để điều khiển lượng điện năng theo nhu cầu cho CPU, bộ nhớ và bộ cấp nguồn PWM cho chipset.

Lợi ích:
Tiết kiệm điện tùy thuộc vào tải của hệ thống
Sử dụng điện hiệu quả.

Thông số chi tiết:

Intel® P55/ICH10R (Core i5-i7 - socket 1156 support), Full Support Dual Chanel 4*DDR3-1066/1333/1600/1800/2133MHz (upto 16GB), 2x PCI-Express x16 tốc độ cao dành cho card rời (Với bo mạch chủ này bạn có thể cắm 2 Card đồ hoạ ATI hay NVIDIA), 1x PCI-Express x4 - 2x PCI-Express x1 dành cho card wifi/Sound, 2x PCI , 1 khe IDE 66/100/133, 7x SATAII tốc độ lên tới 3Gb/s, RAID 0/1/5/10/JBOD , Dual GIGAbitLan 100/1000 của Realtek 111C mới nhất, 14 cổng Hi-Speed USB2.0 support tốc độ lên tới 480Mb/s, 1x Power-eSATA, 2x IEEE1394 , Form ATX , BIOS Plug & Play để dễ tương thích với mọi thiết bị cắm ngoài của bạn

Các tính năng ưu việt của MSI mainboad P55A-GD65:

- MSI Dual Core Center: Theo dõi và tự động nâng hiệu năng cao hơn cho CPU
- Super Pipe: Hệ thống tản nhiệt siêu mát dành cho chipset, ống tản nhiệt dày 8mm, giảm 50*C so với các giải pháp thông thường
- DrMOS: Dòng main tiết kiệm điện,hệ thống làm mát hiệu quả nhất hiện nay
- MSI Live Update Online 3: Cập nhật bios,các trình điều khiển online
- Solid Capacitors: Bo mạch chủ dùng tụ rắn với độ bên lâu hơn
- Active Phase Swiching: Tiết kiệm điện với công nghệ chuyển mạch ở mức phần cứng
- Direct OC: tăng giảm xung nhịp trực tiếp với nút bấm +/-
- OC Genie: OC tự động trong 1 giây với chip điều khiển riêng
- Easy button: tích hợp nút Power, Reset, ClearCMOS trên bo mạch chủ
- Direct OC: tăng giảm xung nhịp trực tiếp với nút bấm +/-
- V-Check Point: cung cấp sẵn điểm kiểm tra điện thế trên bo mạch chủ
- NVIDIA SLI: Hỗ trợ cắm 2 Card đồ hoạ NVIDIA (8x-8x)
- ATI CrossFireX: Hỗ trợ cắm 3 Card đồ hoạ ATI (8x-8x)

Giá tham khảo trên thị trường khoản 249USD
.................................................. .................................................. ..............*
>>>>>>>Ở dòng msi mainboad H55M-E33<<<<<<<<<<*



****Thông số ******
PRODUCT
MSI H55ME33 ( M E33 ) Motherboard
PROC
Support for an Intel Core i7 / Core i5 / Core i3 / Pentium processor in a LGA 1156 socket
MEM
4 DIMMs support for DDR3-2133 ( OC ) / 2000 ( OC ) / 1800 ( OC ) /
1600 ( OC ) / 1333/1066MHz up to 16GB max
VIDEO
1 x PCI Express x16 slot . Support Intel Graphics Technology with integrated HDMI DVI And DSub ( D Sub ) video ports
AUDIO
8-channel ( 7.1 ) HD Audio subsystem
LAN
10/100/1000 Mbits/sec LAN subsystem
I/FACES
6 x SATA 3.0 Gbps ports from H55 1 x PATA IDE port with ATA66 ( ATA 66 ) /100/133 support 12 x USB 2.0 ports ( 6 external port 6 internal )


EXPANSION
2 x PCI Express x1 slots 1 x PCI slot


Intel® H55 Chipset
- Supports QPI up to 6.4GT/s- Hi-Speed USB (USB2.0) controller, 480Mb/sec.
- 6 SATAII ports with transfer rate up to 3Gb/s.
- PCI Master v2.3, I/O APIC.
- ACPI 2.0 compliant.





với kích thước PCB (bo mạch) mATX, tông màu chủ đạo là đen kết hợp với 1 ít xanh dương.







Và mặt sau của MSI H55M-E33


Toàn cảnh socket CPU và bộ phận cấp nguồn. MSI H55M-E33 không dùng đầu cấp nguồn phụ 8 pin cho CPU. Theo góc nhìn của 1 Overclocker thì điều này sẽ ít nhiều hạn chế khả năng ép xung, nhưng với người dùng thông thường thì đây là điều tuyệt vời khi họ vẫn có thể tận dụng các bộ nguồn tầm trung - bình dân (ở mức công suất 300-400W).
.



MSI đã cố gắng cung cấp thêm cho người dùng ít nhất 2 cổng USB so với các thiết kế thường thấy, cùng với số cổng giao tiếp hình ảnh đầy đủ: D-s

​ 4 khe ram cùng đế cắm nguồn 24pin, người dùng không có chọn lựa 20 cho phần này, điều mà ngày càng nhiều mainboard thực

​6 cổng SATA2 với 2 cách sắp xếp cho cả ngang và dọc. Các chân cắm mở rộng đều được đặt ở rìa của PCB thuận tiện hơn cho người dùng, tuy rằng nếu dời các cổng SATA lên cao hơn 1 chút thì sẽ thoáng hơn.


Không từ bỏ hoàn toàn khe cắm PCI là lựa chọn "nhất cử lưỡng tiện". Các chip I/O, sound và lan được sắp xếp hợp lý và thoáng.

Chipset Intel H55 cùng hệ thống tản nhiệt cách điệu, nhỏ gọn nhưng diện tích tản nhiệt không hề ít và nó được cố định bằng ốc chắc chắn chứ không sử dụng chốt nhựa để gài như thông thường.





Chip I/O Fintek F71889F




Chip sound Realtek ALC889



Bảng hướng dẫn sử dụng tính năng "Easy OC Switch



Khối màu đỏ chính là nơi để bạn sử dụng tính năng "Easy OC Switch" và gần đó là jumper dùng để "clear CMOS" phòng khi bạn có những thiết lập trong BIOS không đúng.

Tính năng chi tiết:
*
* Bo mạch chủ H55M-E33*
Các MSI H55M-E33 Bo mạch chủ được xây dựng với các mới Intel H55 Express Chipset, hỗ trợ Intel ® Core i7, Intel ® Core i5, Core i3 bộ vi xử lý trong gói LGA1156. Việc bố trí cách mạng hai-chip cho phép tiêu thụ điện năng thấp hơn và nhiều hơn nữa điều chỉnh hiệu suất cao cho một kinh nghiệm thực tế hơn mượt mà,. Intels bộ nhớ này đi kèm với đặc điểm kỹ thuật bộ nhớ DDR3, đánh tốc độ của một blazing 2000MHz hoặc nhanh hơn! Sáu cổng SATA cung cấp linh hoạt hơn. Xây dựng hệ thống của bạn một cách nhanh chóng với mức độ-90 xoay cổng SATA và dễ xác định vị trí, xếp hàng phía trước tiêu đề của bảng điều game.


Intel® H55 (Core i3-i5-i7 - socket 1156 support). Full Support Dual Chanel 2*DDR3 1066/1333/1600*/2000*/2133* (OC) Max 16Gb, 1x PCI-Express x16 tốc độ cao dành cho card rời,VGA Share Memory (512MB)DDR3 DirectX 10 Support, 1x PCI ,01 HDMI Port , 01 DVI Port,1 khe IDE 66/100/133, 6x SATAII tốc độ lên tới 3Gb/s, Lan GIGAbitLan 100/1000 của Realtek 111C mới nhất, Sound 8 Chanel Realtek® ALC888 hỗ trợ Vista (Optical SPDIF), 6 cổng Hi-Speed USB2.0 support tốc độ lên tới 480Mb/s,, , Form ATX , BIOS Plug & Play để dễ tương thích với mọi thiết bị cắm ngoài của bạn
*
Các tính năng ưu việt của main MSI H55M-E33:*
- MSI Dual Core Center: Theo dõi và tự động nâng hiệu năng cao hơn cho CPU
- Split Thermal System: Hệ thống tản nhiệt siêu mát dành cho chipset
- DrMOS: Dòng main tiết kiệm điện,hệ thống làm mát hiệu quả nhất hiện nay
- MSI Live Update Online 3: Cập nhật bios,các trình điều khiển online
- Solid Capacitors: Bo mạch chủ dùng tụ rắn với độ bên lâu hơn
- Active Phase Swiching: Tiết kiệm điện với công nghệ chuyển mạch ở mức phần cứng
- Easy OC Switch: OC dễ dàng hơn với nút gạt


Giá tham khảo trên thị trường hiện nay khoản 125USD

"Với những tính năng vượt trội của 2 dòng sản phẩm trên.MSI mang đến cho game thủ những giây phút li kỳ và hấp dẫn nhất với những game 3D."

Nhà phân phối sản phẩm: Cty cổ phần công nghệ Én Sa Yến Sa
www.esysvietnam.com
 :XTheo msi Việt Nam cung cấp:X​

----------


## sang8382

cái này thấy tốt mà giá cả có vẻ hợp lý nữa! có nên đổi main là đc rồi

----------

